# Hunting Dog



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Early this week our hog hunting dog went missing. Its very out of character for him. He is a fence climber so he is kept on a chain. He is a pit bull, double Razor edge bred, and one of the finest catch dogs weve ever had. 
He was born and raised here at our home by my oldest son, who is just so upset words cant explain. 
When he has gotten off the chain before, he has come straight to the porch and sat in the chair and waited for one of us. Never not one time in 3 yrs has he left the property w/out my son.
Now, he is also very personable, gets along well with other dogs and is fine with people. However he is completely different at night and on his chain, no way I can imagine anyone walked up and took him either.
He was last seen on his chain at midnight, at 530 am he was gone. We have searched and searched, posted adds and spread the word. No sign of him at all. 
Our family is absolutely devastated. We are just so sad. 
There were a few suspects for taking him, as My sons been threatened, as well many people have offered him big bucks for this dog. All places have been checked out. 
Please send prayers he will be found, or returned. I just hope he didnt get on a pack and get killed. I dont know why else he would have left the yard.


I know its a long shot, but PLEASE if anyone sees this dog Call Mike at 832 579 7622
We are located in texas, a town Called Splendora, NE of Houston.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have had a talk with the great spirit. Hard to stop a dog theif when the dog loves every one.

Hope he returns.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You might try this Site

http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/

big rockpile


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> You might try this Site
> 
> http://www.texasboars.com/phpBB2/
> 
> big rockpile


Thank you so much! Will do!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

More people post to this one: http://www.easttexashogdoggers.com/ Most likely someone stole him for dog fighting. It happened to some pups that I had. I had my american bulldog in the house for some nail trimming and a little boy climbed over the fence and stole 3 pit pups. Sold them all unpapered (they had papers) for $500 to dog fighters! Found out he was an illegal and called the cops on the family. You had never seen a bunch of people move so fast in their lives! I never got the pups back.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

TedH71, did you ever find a plott? I sent you a pm , several months ago. You must have not gotten it. I had a litter , gyp had 12 pups raised 9. One stayed around here and the others went to La. (hog) , NC and WV (bear)

Mike ,sorry you lost you dog. Best place to post is on easttexashogdoggers, I know several Good Ole Boys on that site , if they can help you out they will good bunch of fellows on that site.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Yall, thanks so much... I am Holly, Mikes mom... We heard of a man selling a pitt at the gas station thats close to our home, We took a picture of our dog and the gas station worker said it looked a lot like him. Unfortunately it was the day before that the man was trying to sell the dog, and the worker didnt recognize the man as a regular.
I am trying not to loose hope on finding him, although its difficult. 
Mike is checking out the sites, thank you so much for yalls help. 
He has a friend that has offered him another puppy, so he may take it and start training him. I hope he does. He is so lost with out Blade.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure hope you get your dog back.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Gregg, I did send you a couple of emails. Maybe it didn't go through?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

ShyAnne said:


> Hey Yall, thanks so much... I am Holly, Mikes mom... We heard of a man selling a pitt at the gas station thats close to our home, We took a picture of our dog and the gas station worker said it looked a lot like him. Unfortunately it was the day before that the man was trying to sell the dog, and the worker didnt recognize the man as a regular.
> I am trying not to loose hope on finding him, although its difficult.
> Mike is checking out the sites, thank you so much for yalls help.
> He has a friend that has offered him another puppy, so he may take it and start training him. I hope he does. He is so lost with out Blade.


Did the worker recognize any of the potential buyers of the dog.Perhaps someone he knows that looked at the dog, and maybe chatted with the man trying to sell the dog,might have heard him say where he was from.

Also, around here folks that fight dogs(they will never say so),mostly pittbulls,will have them tied in the back yard on chains and have barrels for them to sleep in.Around your area when you travel,notice for dogs tied in back yards.You may see yours tied on a chain.

HOPE YOU GET HIM BACK


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Are u still looking for a pup? I may breed that gyp again later this spring. Those were some nice looking pups in that last litter. 
Something may be wrong with my pm box, several people in the last few months have called me and said they been sending me pm's but I never get anything in my inbox and people never get my reply's.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

It's possible I may be interested in a pup but transportation costs are getting high and I don't know where I could find reasonable pup transport.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> It's possible I may be interested in a pup but transportation costs are getting high and I don't know where I could find reasonable pup transport.


Maybe we could set up a relay to get the pup to you.
I would be willing to help out in Ms. if that would help any.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Here's my home email: [email protected] and, yes, I would be interested later on. Pics of the parents would be most appreciated even though I know Plotts are brindle in color..there are varying amounts of brindle and some Plotts are buckskin in color. Nowdays, there are lots of Plotts that are nearly solid black.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Ted
I will send you some pictures of my plotts. Female is all black, male is solid black with hints of bridle. Last litter there was 2 black/brindle pups. Good looking son of a guns.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

the black & black w/ points comes from the blevins hounds the Denton family crossed in.


----------

